# Emma Watson "Die Schöne und das Biest" 2017 im Kino



## willis (27 Okt. 2016)

Ja, wer, wenn nicht Emma sollte wohl diese Rolle spielen. 
Treffender kann ein Rollenname nicht sein. 

Liest Du: "Die Schöne und das Biest": Disneys Realverfilmung des Zeichentrick-Klassikers kommt früher ins Kino - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Okt. 2016)

Da fallen mir mindestens 20 andere ein


----------

